# Pictures of Mom and Dad



## JWC sr. (Dec 19, 2014)

We always see pictures of the new babies when they come out. But rarely see the sire and dam of the babies. I would love to see who you bred to whom. And then later we can show off the results.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 27, 2014)

I have only 1 mare bred for 2015: McCall's RF Flicker, a daughter of Royal Freckles and Red Rock Tomorrows KL Sharp Note. She is bred for early April to Grassmere's Lil' American Idol, which will be some totally different breeding for us.

This is Flicker this past week, sporting her winter woolies. Wish I had a photo from Christmas day, when she and her companion, Tish, were really showing off, both of them popping well above level. Sadly--I didn't have a camera on me at the time.

I like this mare a lot. We just got her from Lewella in mid October. Initially I wasn't sure if the mare is actually in foal, as she wasn't showing much of a tummy. Now--she is starting to look like she likely is carrying a baby. So--we shall see--bred or open, either one is fine with me.


----------



## amysue (Dec 30, 2014)

I dont have the best photos as my camera broke and the cell phone camera is junk but I have snap shots to share. My ASPC Shetland mares; C & S imperial bittersweet (by lusts imperial onyx and out of c&s midnight lady,) Mccalls kl pocahontas, (by bright eyed rock c&m and out of bullseye wild thing), mccalls kl janelle (by bright eyed rock c&m and out of red rock bullseye janet), and mccalls mj janey (by red rock bullseye master jack and out of red rock tomorrow kl jane) are all bred to mccalls oh my gosh (by royal freckles and out of red rock tomorrows kl sharp) note for 2015 foals. I decided to keep this year's filly out of pokey and plan to break her to ride and drive.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, I love the action in her Minimor. It will be interesting to see what she produces for you this coming year. But I must say I don't know how you handle all that white stuff, what is it by the way it looks cold to me!!

Amysue I love that Tri-colored mare she appears to have a neck as long as a well rope!

Good Job folks, lets get some more!!!


----------

